# Wilderness Systems Thresher 155 w/rudder



## Canon (Jun 26, 2012)

Thresher 155 FOR SALE $1250. 2 rod holders behind the seat on each side. Fishfinder and anchor trolley. Kept on a trailer in the garage. Kayak still works great just looking for something smaller. Will trade for an ATAK. For the right price the trailer can go with it too!


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

Where are you located?


----------



## Canon (Jun 26, 2012)

Virginia Beach


----------



## Canon (Jun 26, 2012)

Bumping this...price drop to $1050


----------

